# Reptile Radio



## Sammy (Dec 1, 2007)

Tonight (Midnight Eastern Time) is going to be a really great show with one of the biggest names in the reptile industry as the weekly guest.

The Pastel pioneer himself Greg Graziani is the guest this week. Graziani will be talking about balls balls and more balls. How did Pastels make it into the collection of so many enthusiasts today? Tune in to hear Greg tell the story. Also get his breeding recipe as well as his opinion on many other topics. Greg is also extremely knowledgeable when it comes to genetics so if you have questions be sure to call in.

Just go to <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.blogtalkradio.com/reptileradio">www.blogtalkradio.com/reptileradio</a><!-- w -->


----------

